# ich will keinen systemd! [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

heute morgen gibts hier diese news

```
2014-02-25-udev-upgrade

  Title                     Upgrade to >=sys-fs/udev-210

  Author                    Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2014-02-25

  Revision                  1

The options CONFIG_FHANDLE and CONFIG_NET are now required in the kernel.

You will be warned of them if they are missing while you upgrade to

>=sys-fs/udev-210 by the package manager.

See the package's README at /usr/share/doc/udev-210/ for more optional

kernel options.

The most reliable way of disabling the new network interface scheme is still

the kernel parameter "net.ifnames=0" since overriding the

80-net-name-slot.rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/ no longer works since upstream

renamed the file to /lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules

The actual configuration is at /lib/systemd/network/99-default.link, which

you can override in /etc/systemd/network/

So, to clarify, you can override the new .rules file or the .link file in /etc

but using the kernel parameter is the most consistent way.

Since both the systemd-udevd executable and the network configuration is stored

at /lib/systemd, using a too wide INSTALL_MASK would be a mistake.

[1] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade#udev_208_to_210

[2] http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames
```

Wenn ich jetzt im Kernel nach FHANDLE suche:

```
Symbol: FHANDLE [=n]                                                                                                                                    

    Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                         

    Prompt: open by fhandle syscalls                                                                                                                        

     Location:                                                                                                                                              

    (1) -> General setup                                                                                                                                     

     Defined at init/Kconfig:235                                                                                                                            

     Selects: EXPORTFS [=y]                                                                                                                                 

    Selected by: GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD [=n] && GENTOO_LINUX [=y] && GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV [=y]

```

Ich komm also um GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD nicht mehr herum.

Wieso muss ich jetzt den Kernel mit systemd Unterstützung bauen, wenn ich den gar nicht will?

Dieses Mal ist es nur die Kernelunterstützung und nächste Woche wird dann zwingend auf systemd umgestellt oder wie?

Ich bin mit openrc sehr zufrieden und will davon nicht weg.

Wie seht ihr das?

----------

## schmidicom

Ich kenne mich mit dem Kernel-Patchset von Gentoo nicht aus aber bei einem unveränderten Kernel von www.kernel.org gibt es für "FHANDLE" keine Abhängigkeiten zu systemd. Und die restliche Meldung zu udev sagt ja nur das du weiterhin den Kernelparameter "net.ifnames=0" benutzen sollst wenn dir die neue Namensgebung für Netzwerkdevices nicht gefällt.

Wo ist also jetzt genau dein Problem? Einfach einen Kernel von www.kernel.org nehmen wäre wohl das einfachste, oder gibt es im Gentoo-Kernel etwas besonderes das du unbedingt brauchst?

----------

## tazinblack

Na das Problem ist, dass wenn die jetzt udev 210 freigeben, im Kernel die systemd Unterstützung drin sein muss sofern man die gentoo-sources verwendet.

Auf die neue Namensgebung hab ich schon recht früh umgestellt und das stört mich überhaupt nicht.

Der Hund liegt begraben bei 

```
The options CONFIG_FHANDLE and CONFIG_NET are now required in the kernel. 
```

 und bei

```
Selected by: GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD [=n] && GENTOO_LINUX [=y] && GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV [=y] 
```

Das bedeutet meines Erachtens nach dass FHANDLE nur in Kombination mit GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD also sprich systemd Unterstützung funktioniert.

Und ohne FHANDLE kein udev 210.

Klar kann ich jetzt auf den vanilla kernel umstellen, wobei die gentoo-sources ja die offiziell von gentoo empfohlenen Kernelsources sind. Und wenn Du sagst dass in den vanilla sources FHANDLE unabhängig von systemd ist versteh ich nicht warum das jetzt bei den gentoo sources zwingend zusammenhängt. Und der Aufwand alle meine Kernel umzustellen ist auch nicht ohne.

----------

## firefly

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Na das Problem ist, dass wenn die jetzt udev 210 freigeben, im Kernel die systemd Unterstützung drin sein muss sofern man die gentoo-sources verwendet.
> 
> Auf die neue Namensgebung hab ich schon recht früh umgestellt und das stört mich überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Der Hund liegt begraben bei 
> ...

 

Nein, das verstehst du falsch!. Die "Selected by" Zeile bedeutet. dass die Kernel Option CONFIG_FHANDLE automatisch mit aktiviert wird, wenn in der Kernel konfiguration die optionen GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD  und GENTOO_LINUX und GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV aktiv sind.

"Selected by" bedeutet grob übersetzt "Wird selektiert von" und nicht  "Selektiert die optionen"...

Also nur weil in dem Hilfetext was von Systemd steht, dann bitte nicht einfach den kopf ausschalten sondern genauer lesen und verstehen was da steht...

----------

## tazinblack

sorry, da ist das wohl falsches Verständnis meinerseits.

Ich dachte immer es bedeutet dass FHANDLE nur aktiviert wird, wenn alle 3 Bedingungen erfüllt sind sonst wäre das doch ODER verknüpft?!?

Aber hast definitiv Recht, ich habs grad probbiert! Aber verstehen tu ichs an der Stelle trotzdem nicht.

Also sorry für die Aufregung!

----------

## firefly

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> sorry, da ist das wohl falsches Verständnis meinerseits.
> 
> Ich dachte immer es bedeutet dass FHANDLE nur aktiviert wird, wenn alle 3 Bedingungen erfüllt sind sonst wäre das doch ODER verknüpft?!?

 

Was grundsätzlich stimmt. Aber die Option FHANDLE wird automatisch aktiviert wenn die Bedingungen erfüllt sind aber nur wenn die Option nicht bereits aktiv ist.

Diese Selected by Bedingungen sorgen nur dafür, dass wenn eine Kernel Konfigurationsoption aktiviert wird, so werden auch entsprechende Optionen/Features mit aktiviert/selektiert, welche für das Feature benötigte Funktionen bereitstellen.

Im falle der GENTOO_X Kernel Optionen sind das nur Komfort Kernel Optionen, welche dafür sorgen, dass alle Kernel Optionen/Features aktiv sind, welche für eine bestimmte Userland Komponente benötigt wird.

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich wurde nur

Selected by: ...

und

depends on: ...

verwechselt :)

----------

## schmidicom

Auch von mir ein kleines "sorry", denn ich habe beim Zitat von FHANDLE auch nicht so richtig hingesehen.  :Embarassed: 

Nur wieso steht da nach dem "Selected by:" ein "GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD" mit dem Wert [=n]? Müsste das nicht eher ein [=y] sein?

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Auch von mir ein kleines "sorry", denn ich habe beim Zitat von FHANDLE auch nicht so richtig hingesehen. 
> 
> Nur wieso steht da nach dem "Selected by:" ein "GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD" mit dem Wert [=n]? Müsste das nicht eher ein [=y] sein?

 

Nein, der wert in "[]" gibt den aktuellen zustand wieder für die entsprechende Kernel Option. Im falle von GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD bedeutet es, dass diese Option nicht aktiv ist "[=n]"

----------

## firefly

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Vermutlich wurde nur
> 
> Selected by: ...
> 
> und
> ...

 

Wobei im der kernel config hilfe das Gegenstück zu "Selected by" "Selects" ist  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Zur Beruhigung und Referenz:

CONFIG_FHANDLE ist bei mir schon seit ewigkeiten selektiert, und systemd habe ich trotzdem nicht. Siehe hier:

```
 # grep -P "CONFIG_(FHANDLE|GENTOO)" .config

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y
```

----------

## tazinblack

Tut mir leid, dass ich das noch mal vorziehe! 

Jetzt hab ich das auf nem anderen Rechner auch:

```
Symbol: FHANDLE [=n]                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │ Prompt: open by fhandle syscalls                                                                                                                                     │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                          │  

  │ (1) -> General setup                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │   Defined at init/Kconfig:235                                                                                                                                        │  

  │   Selects: EXPORTFS [=y]                                                                                                                                             │  

  │   Selected by: GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD [=n] && GENTOO_LINUX [=y] && GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV [=y]
```

Also obwohl GENTOO_LINUX [=y]  als auch GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV [=y] wird FHANDLE nicht eingebaut (  FHANDLE [=n]  ).

Also was mache ich hier falsch?

Ich hätte gern FHANDLE aber kein GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD.

----------

## bell

Dann aktiviere es einfach!

 *Quote:*   

>   │ Prompt: open by fhandle syscalls                                                                                                                                    
> 
>   │   Location:                                                                                                                                                         
> 
>   │ (1) -> General setup                                                                                              

 

----------

## firefly

Oh man...

Du hast es anscheinend immer noch nicht verstanden...

Lies dir bitte nochmal durch was ich geschrieben habe...

Die "Selected by" Zeile sagt nicht aus, dass diese Optionen selektiert werden, wenn die Option (in der Symbol: Zeile) aktiviert wird.

Sondern sie sagt aus, dass diese Option automatisch selektiert wird wenn die angegebenen optionen aktiv sind (in diesem Falle alle optionen)

....

----------

## tazinblack

sorry nochmals, ich denke jetzt hab ichs verstanden.

Dauert manchmal etwas länger...

Ich hatte nicht realisiert, dass man FHANDLE auch händisch auswählen kann.

Asche auf mein Haupt   :Embarassed: 

----------

